# Freundlicher Gruß / Freundlichen Gruß (Grußformel)



## bearded

Hallo allerseits

In einem mit mir geführten PM-Austausch meint ein schweizerdeutsches Forumsmitglied, die Form ''Freundlicher Gruß!'' sei völlig richtig.  Er hat sie am Ende eines Beitrags so geschrieben:


Thomas(CH) said:


> Freundlicher Gruss, Thomas


Ich vertrete hingegen die Meinung, der Nominativ sei hier falsch und für Grüße und Wünsche sei nur der Akkusativ geboten (wie bei ''guten Tag!'' oder ''einen schönen Abend noch!'').  Was meint Ihr?

Besten Dank im Voraus für Eure Stellungnahmen.


----------



## Thersites

Das schweizerdeutsche Forumsmitglied hofft bereits jetzt, im Verlaufe dieser Diskussion nicht auf das Beispiel


			
				The Enquirer said:
			
		

> Grossen Reissack in China umgefallen


zurückgreifen zu müssen.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> für Grüße und Wünsche sei nur* der Akkusativ geboten (wie bei ''guten Tag!'' oder ''einen schönen Abend noch!''). Was meint Ihr?


Du hast m.M.n. im Prinzip recht, die traditionnelle Grußformel lautet (nicht abgekürzt): "Ich sende Euch / Ihnen einen herzlichen Gruß..

Es sei denn, man wolle sich wie im Vatikan ausdrücken :





Quelle

*("nur" ist also übertrieben)


P.S.
Meistens sendet man Grüße im Plural, da fällt der Unterschied nicht auf: Viel*e*/ Herzlich*e* Grüße" ( Akk. oder Nominativ)


----------



## Frieder

Ich kann doch ein (nicht sehr formelles) Schreiben mit

Gruß​(Name)​
unterschreiben.

Wenn ich diesen (meiner Meinung nach nominativen) Gruß spezifizieren möchte, kann ich gewiss auch

freundlicher Gruß​(Name)​
schreiben.

Ich würde das nicht tun, aber die Logik erschließt sich mir durchaus


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Wenn ich diesen (_meiner Meinung nach nominativen_) Gruß spezifizieren möchte


Warum nominativ? (ich sende dir einen/bitte empfange einen) Gruß.
Und wie würde für Dich  ''_freundlichen Gruß!'' _klingen?

vgl. #3


> die traditionnelle Grußformel lautet (nicht abgekürzt): "Ich sende Euch / Ihnen einen herzlichen Gruß..


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Und wie würde für Dich ''_freundlichen Gruß!'' _klingen?


Unmotiviert.

Meist stellt sich die Frage aber nicht, weil es normalerweise _*mit *freundlichem Gruß/*mit *freundlichen Grüßen_ heißt. Wenn ich schon abkürze, dass gleich, wie Frieder, zu einfach nur _Gruß_.


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> Warum nominativ? (ich sende dir einen/bitte empfange einen) Gruß.
> Und wie würde für Dich ''_freundlichen Gruß!'' _klingen?



"Gruß" soll in diesem Falle einfach heißen: "(dies ist ein) Gruß (von mir)" und steht daher im Nominativ.

"Freundlichen Gruß!" könnte ich mir vorstellen, benutze ich aber nie. Ich schreibe meistens "mit freundlichem Gruß", wenn der Gruß nicht so freundlich rüberkommen soll (ist ja schließlich nur einer ). Ansonsten "mit freundlichen Grüßen".


----------



## Kajjo

Ich verwende ausschließlich den Plural und ein Singular-Gruß erscheint mir ohnehin sehr fremdartig.

Ich verwende nur zwei Varianten:

(1) Mit freundlichen Grüßen
(2) Freundliche Grüße

In (2) kann "freundlich" gegebenenfalls durch etliche andere Wörter ersetzt werden, z.B. liebe Grüße, kameradschaftliche Grüße etc.


----------



## Thersites

Kajjo said:


> ein Singular-Gruß erscheint mir ohnehin sehr fremdartig.


Interessant, denn ich muss diese Gewohnheit von einem _deutschen _Jugendfreund (aus dem Saarland) übernommen haben, der damals, als es das Internet noch fast nicht gab, seine eMails jeweils mit _Gruß, soundso_ beendete. Mit der Umstellung von _Mit freundlichen Grüssen_ auf _Freundliche Grüsse_ muss dann daraus ein _freundlicher Gruss _geworden sein.

Übrigens gibt es auf der Tastatur meines Tablets nicht einmal das "Doppel-s".

Was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe, ist weshalb die Schlagzeile


> Grossen Gebäude in Florida eingestürzt


so offensichtlich falsch ist wie


> Freundlichen Gruß!


weit verbreitet.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Ich verwende nur zwei Varianten:
> (1) Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> (2) Freundliche Grüße


Und wie fasst Du  (2) auf, als Nominativ oder Akkusativ?


----------



## Kajjo

Thomas(CH) said:


> Was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe, ist weshalb die Schlagzeile


Ich glaube, das hängt davon ab, welchen Satzanfang man intuitiv für die elidierten Satzgleider ergänzt.

Bei "Grossen Gebäude in Florida eingestürzt" fällt mir nicht mal was ein, das ich ergänzen könnte, um daraus einen idiomatischen Satz zu machen, nicht mal im Schlagzeilenstil.

Ich empfinde aber "Freundlichen Gruß" auch nicht als idiomatisch, wenn auch nicht ganz so falsch klingend. Aber ich selbst würde das niemals verwenden und lese es auch so gut wie nie.


bearded said:


> Und wie fasst Du (2) auf, als Nominativ oder Akkusativ?


Das kann ich wirklich nicht sagen. Ich könnte mir dazu was ausdenken, habe es bisher aber immer einfach so intuitiv verwendet.


----------



## Thersites

Kajjo said:


> Ich könnte mir dazu was ausdenken, habe es bisher aber immer einfach so intuitiv verwendet.


Der Satz gefällt mir. Schlussendlich ist ja alle Grammatik ein so Ausgedachtes.


----------



## bearded

Thomas(CH) said:


> _freundlicher Gruss _


Sagst Du - neben ''freundlicher Gruß'' - auch  '' herzlicher Glückwunsch! '' ?


----------



## Thersites

bearded said:


> Sagst Du - neben ''freundlicher Gruß'' - auch  '' herzlicher Glückwunsch! '' ?


Nein.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Sagst Du - neben ''freundlicher Gruß'' - auch '' herzlicher Glückwunsch! '' ?


Gute Frage. 

"herzliche*r* Glückwunsch!"  - Man sagt nur "herzliche*n* Glückwunsch!" 


Wie soll(te) man dann ''freundliche*r* Gruß'' rechtfertigen können? (Für mich geht es um die gleiche Konstruktion.)


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Wie soll(te) man dann ''freundliche*r* Gruß'' rechtfertigen können? (Für mich geht es um die gleiche Konstruktion.)



Für mich ist es der Singular von "freundliche Grüße". 
Das rechtfertigt es.

Da der Plural Nominativ und Akkusativ sein kann, kann das der Singular auch.
_
Freundliche Grüße,
Euer Hutschi _
Hier ist es eher Nominativ.


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> Für mich ist es der Singular von "freundliche Grüße".
> Das rechtfertigt es.
> 
> Da der Plural Nominativ und Akkusativ sein kann, kann das der Singular auch.
> 
> _Freundliche Grüße,
> Euer Hutschi _
> Hier ist es eher Nominativ.


Naja, diese Argumentation alleine reicht nicht ganz. Es hängt davon ab, welche vollständige (bzw. synthetisch vervollständigte) Grußformel der Sprecher und Zuhörer im Sinn/Ohr hat.

Bei Floskeln wie 'Guten Tag', 'Herzlichen Glückwunsch', oder ähnlich wird das instinktiv/unterbewusst meist so erweitert:
"[ich wünsche Ihnen/Dir einen] Guten Tag" oder "[einen] Guten Tag [wünsche ich Ihnen]"
analog dazu:
"Freundliche Grüße [sende ich Ihnen]. 
aber: "Freundlicher Gruß [sende ich Ihnen]" 

Falls der Sprecher/Zuhörer aber eine andere Struktur im Sinne hat, klappt's wieder:
"Freundliche Grüße [[gehen] an Sie/Euch]" oder "Freundliche Grüße [von mir]" 
"[Ein] Freundlicher Gruß [[geht] an Sie/Euch]", bzw. "[Ein] Freundlicher Gruß [von mir]" 

Fazit: Ich hab keine Probleme mit Nominativ, weder im Singular noch Plural.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Da der Plural Nominativ und Akkusativ sein kann, kann das der Singular auch.
> 
> _Freundliche Grüße,
> Euer Hutschi _
> Hier ist es eher Nominativ.


Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus: Der Plural kann in diesem Zusammenhang (als Grußformel) nur Akkusativ sein, deshalb ist es im gleichen Zusammenhang auch der Singular. Nominativ ist der Unterzeichnende, da er das Subjekt des Unterzeichnens ist. Akkusativ ist das, was er damit absondert, in diesem Fall: _einen freundlichen Gruß_.


----------



## Hutschi

manfy said:


> Naja, diese Argumentation alleine reicht nicht ganz. Es hängt davon ab, welche vollständige (bzw. synthetisch vervollständigte) Grußformel der Sprecher und Zuhörer im Sinn/Ohr hat.


Das ist in "kann" mit drin und völlig klar.

Letzlich ist aber auch wichtig, was beim Leser ankommt.

Im Singular wird es explizit geklärt.


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus: Der Plural kann in diesem Zusammenhang (als Grußformel) nur Akkusativ sein, deshalb ist es im gleichen Zusammenhang auch der Singular. Nominativ ist der Unterzeichnende, da er das Subjekt des Unterzeichnens ist. Akkusativ ist das, was er damit absondert, in diesem Fall: _einen freundlichen Gruß_.


Warum?

Ich sehe es so: 
Ein freundlicher Gruß (kommt von)  Bernd (Hutschi)
Einen freundlichen Gruß (schickt) Bernd (Hutschi)

Familiär, besonders freundlich, aber nicht Standard:
Ein freundlicher Gruß
vom Bernd


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Warum?
> 
> Ich sehe es so:
> Ein freundlicher Gruß (kommt von)  Bernd (Hutschi)
> Einen freundlichen Gruß (schickt) Bernd (Hutschi)
> 
> Familiär, besonders freundlich, aber nicht Standard:
> Ein freundlicher Gruß
> vom Bernd


Analog zu dieser Verabschiedung am Ende eines Briefs oder einer E-Mail könntest du mir mit der gleichen Argumentation zur Begrüßung auch „Guter Tag!“ statt „Guten Tag!“ sagen.


----------



## manfy

Gernot Back said:


> Analog zu dieser Verabschiedung am Ende eines Briefs oder einer E-Mail könntest du mir mit der gleichen Argumentation zur Begrüßung auch „Guter Tag!“ statt „Guten Tag!“ sagen.


Nein, nicht wirklich!

Bei Guten Morgen/Guten Tag/ Schönen Feierabend/Schönes Wochenende, etc schwingt für mich immer das Konzept des Wunsches mit - mit welchem Verb man das auch immer ausdrücken möchte. Also man wünscht/hofft, dass der Gegrüßte einen guten Morgen/etc haben _wird_.

Bei "freundlicher Gruß" muss man aber von einem Fakt ausgehen, d.h. der Sprecher/Schreiber sendet den Gruss als Faktum, nicht Hoffnung für die Zukunft oder den Tagesverlauf.
Mir gehts zumindest so, wenn ich derartige Grussfloskeln höre oder sage.


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> Bei "freundlicher Gruß" muss man aber von einem Fakt ausgehen, d.h. der Sprecher/Schreiber sendet den Gruss als Faktum, nicht Hoffnung für die Zukunft oder den Tagesverlauf.


Würdest Du auch "herzliche*r* Glückwunsch!" sagen? (auch ein Faktum)


----------



## Gernot Back

manfy said:


> Bei "freundlicher Gruß" muss man aber von einem Fakt ausgehen, d.h. der Sprecher/Schreiber sendet den Gruss als Faktum, nicht Hoffnung für die Zukunft oder den Tagesverlauf.
> Mir gehts zumindest so, wenn ich derartige Grussfloskeln höre oder sage.


_Grüße_ aus erster Hand sind immer etwas, das man _entbietet_. Sie sind das *Akkusativ*objekt dieses Verbs. Im DWDS wird das Verb _entbieten_ übrigens nur noch mit überschaubaren neun (ganzen 9!) Akkusativ-Objekts-Kollokationen aufgeführt, wenn man die beiden Schreibweisen eines ganz bestimmten, unsäglichen Grußes zusammenfasst.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Würdest Du auch "herzliche*r* Glückwunsch!" sagen? (auch ein Faktum)


Eher "Ein Herzlicher Glückwunsch" (in diesem speziellen Fall würde ich aber meist "Herzliche Glückwünsche" im Nominativ oder Akkusativ, je nach Kontext, verwenden. Es ist allerdings nicht unterscheidbar, wenn kein Kontext da ist.


PS:

Ich sage hier nicht und nie, dass Akkusativ falsch ist (sofern es grammatisch passt). Ich sage nur, dass auch Nominativ korrekt sein kann.

Bei "Ich entbiete Euch meinen Gruß" ist es völlig klar Akkusativ.

2. PS:

Danke für die Anregung. Ich habe es jetzt explizit in einem Forum so verwendet:

Ein schöner Gruß
kommt zu Euch 
von Bernd


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> _Grüße_ aus erster Hand sind immer etwas, das man _entbietet_. Sie sind das *Akkusativ*objekt dieses Verbs.


Dasselbe gilt für einen Glückwunsch/ Glückwünsche, de*n* / die man _entbietet_/ _überbringt_/ .... oder _ausspricht_: 


> Glückwunsch
> jmdm. seine*n *Glückwunsch zum neuen Jahr, Geburtstag, Jubiläum, zum bestandenen Examen, zur Auszeichnung aussprechen


----------



## manfy

JClaudeK said:


> Würdest Du auch "herzliche*r* Glückwunsch!" sagen? (auch ein Faktum)


Gut gekontert!  Das heißt, meine ad-hoc Regel "Faktum vs. Wunschvorstellung" ist nicht universell anwendbar.

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen "Herzliche*r* Glückwunsch" zu sagen, schreiben aber wohl nie. Ich weiß nicht warum. Vielleicht weil durch den Ausdruck "Glück*wunsch*" mein Sprachzentrum automatisch das Verb _wünschen _assoziiert und impliziert.



Gernot Back said:


> _Grüße_ aus erster Hand sind immer etwas, das man _entbietet_. Sie sind das *Akkusativ*objekt dieses Verbs. Im DWDS wird das Verb _entbieten_ übrigens nur noch mit überschaubaren neun (ganzen 9!) Akkusativ-Objekts-Kollokationen aufgeführt, wenn man die beiden Schreibweisen eines ganz bestimmten, unsäglichen Grußes zusammenfasst.


Entbieten?  Mich dünkt, das Wort hört man gar nicht mehr so oft dieser Tage...
Aber du hast schon recht...irgendwie.

Wenn es aber rein um die Rechtfertigung des Nominativs geht, kann ich - bezugnehmend auf meine K&K-Wurzeln - das Passiv anbieten. Als der Kaiser noch war, war es gar nicht so unüblich Obrigkeiten im Passiv anzusprechen, um Respekt und die Untergebenheit in der sozialen Struktur anzudeuten:

[_Ein_] Freundlicher Gruß [*wird *_Euch von mir [in untertänigster Ergebenheit] *entboten*_],
manfy

Mein vereinfachter Gruß im Nominativ darf in Zukunft von Euch wie oben interpretiert werden.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Mein vereinfachter Gruß darf in Zukunft von Euch wie oben interpretiert werden.


Den wirst Du aber hoffentlich nicht ,,in untertänigster Ergebenheit'' entbieten...


----------



## manfy

Das habe ich absichtlich in zusätzliche eckige Klammern gesetzt, d.h. die Gegrüßten dürfen dies reininterpretieren, wie es ihnen beliebt.


----------



## Hutschi

Es erinnert mich etwas an den Dialog von Gandalf und Bilbo (Tolkien, The Hobbit)



> "Good Morning!" said Bilbo, and he meant it. The sun was shining, and the grass was very green. [...]


Gandalf fragte nach:


> "What do you mean?" he said. "Do you wish me a good morning, or mean that it is a good morning whether I want it or not; or that you feel good this morning; or that it is a morning to be good on?"



Die Antwort von Bilbo:


> "All of them at once," said Bilbo. "And a very fine morning for a pipe of tobacco out of doors, into the bargain."



Zitiert nach Sekundärquelle: What is the purpose of the "Good Morning" dialogue from The Hobbit?

Bei uns - analog, keine Übersetzung:
"Schöne Grüße!"
"Was meinst du? Ich entbiete dir schöne Grüße oder Schöne Grüße mögen dich erreichen oder Schöne Grüße werden dir von mir entboten oder die Grüße, die du mir schickst, sind schön?"

Auch ich würde hier sagen: Alles zusammen (etwas abhängig vom Kontext).
Der Singular aber würde es leicht vereinzeln.


----------

